# Butterflies



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Been out in the garden most of the day, the bees and butterflies are everywhere - really nice to see. Was quite rare to see that many butterflies when we lived in the city.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I've not seen a small tortoiseshell yet, seen most of the other early ones though


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Great photos :thumbsup:
I've seen a few large cardinals today, they are stunning! The sunshine must have brought them out.
Also lots of big bumble bees


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Saw my first Small tortoiseshell today along with my first Orange tip which I couldn't get a picture of 
IMG_0070 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Loads of these little beauties about 
IMG_0072 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

IMG_0120 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## AnnB (Nov 6, 2011)

I've seen Brimstones and Small Tortoiseshells, possibly a few Peacocks too but not close enough to be sure that's what they were. I've yet to see an Orange-tip though.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I've only seen brimstone and small tortoiseshell too so far.


----------



## AnnB (Nov 6, 2011)

Saw my first Comma of the year today and a decent close-up of a Peacock. I chased a white butterfly around for a while but didn't get close enough to ID it.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

AnnB said:


> Saw my first Comma of the year today and a decent close-up of a Peacock. I chased a white butterfly around for a while but didn't get close enough to ID it.


I saw a white one yesterday but couldn't get close enough. Commas have been about here as long a the Brimstones have


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Found a peacock yesterday.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Saw my first Speckled Wood today. 
Was just about to get a pic and the dog went through 

The Small Tortoiseshells are out in force and must have seen at least 20 and a couple of Orange tips today too 

Ridiculous, this many Butterflies at this time of year. Going to be even hotter Wed, Thursday here apparently 

Some of the Tadpoles are losing their puddles!!


----------



## AnnB (Nov 6, 2011)

I still haven't seen an Orange-tip, nor a Speckled Wood yet but I did find a Green Hairstreak today up at Ivinghoe Beacon. I had a chuckle at your "was just about to get a pic and then the dog went through" because my dog was also the reason for me not getting a photo.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

AnnB said:


> I still haven't seen an Orange-tip, nor a Speckled Wood yet but I did find a Green Hairstreak today up at Ivinghoe Beacon. I had a chuckle at your "was just about to get a pic and then the dog went through" because my dog was also the reason for me not getting a photo.


That's just wrong isn't it?

A Green Hairstreak now!!!

I'll have to go and keep an eye open for my local one


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Psygon said:


>


Lovely crisp, sharp images. What camera/lens do you use?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Got one that sat for a while 

IMG_0304 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow. Lovely pic - thought it was your green hairstreak but have since realised it is an orangetip. Need another cup of tea I think.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Saw my first Holly Blue of this year, it even posed for me........but of course, the dog was off and I had to follow


----------



## AnnB (Nov 6, 2011)

Finally saw my first Orange-tip and a Green-veined White today. Heard my first Cuckoo too.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Saw my first Comma yesterday and these are in the garden - really territorial and chasing away both the peacock butterfly and hoverflies:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Red Admiral today


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Got Speckled Wood here & others but they are very skitish & vanish over the fences when I get my camera. I have also seen a very small pretty blue butterfly. Really must Google to find which one it is.. I think a Holly Blue.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Valanita said:


> Got Speckled Wood here & others but they are very skitish & vanish over the fences when I get my camera. I have also seen a very small pretty blue butterfly. Really must Google to find which one it is.. I think a Holly Blue.


Most likely a Holly Blue. I got a photo of one today. Will put it on later if it's any good


----------



## AnnB (Nov 6, 2011)

I really must try and find a Holly Blue this year, the last time I saw one was 2013.

Went back without the dog today for a photo of a Green Hairstreak, they're just so stunning in the sunlight.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lovely Green Hairstreak. Had a look for one at my site today but no sign. I must admit that I usually see one much later in the season.

Saw this little beauty today when out with the dog. 
IMG_0440 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Burrowzig said:


> Lovely crisp, sharp images. What camera/lens do you use?


these were just taken with my little point and click camera! A Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ30


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Psygon said:


> these were just taken with my little point and click camera! A Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ30


I have one of those, too! Really good handy camera.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Psygon said:


> these were just taken with my little point and click camera! A Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ30





Burrowzig said:


> I have one of those, too! Really good handy camera.


I have the TZ60, I upgraded it from the TZ9 a couple of years ago. I love the Panasonic point & shoot cameras.:001_smile:

Taken last Summer.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Holly Blue in the garden today


----------



## AnnB (Nov 6, 2011)

I finally caught up with a Holly Blue too on Wednesday, having not seen one since 2013 prior to that.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Just to make you really jealous! A pair of Duke of Burgundy.
Taken last week in Cumbria.


----------



## Shirleyp01 (Mar 21, 2011)

I so love to see the butterflies in the garden on the flowers. Unfortunately I am never quick enough to get a picture of them so thank you for posting these lovely photos for me to see.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Burrowzig said:


> Just to make you really jealous! A pair of Duke of Burgundy.
> Taken last week in Cumbria.


I better go and have a look for some. Going to be difficult this weekend though!


----------



## AnnB (Nov 6, 2011)

Burrowzig, that's just showing off!

Great photo - well captured.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Finally a pic of a Brimstone, doing a pretty good impression of a leaf


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

no pic yet but Mint Moth spotted in the garden. I have purloined some of my sister's mint bush to try and entice them out of the oregano (which I love to eat) and into the mint (which I don't).


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Burrowzig said:


> Just to make you really jealous! A pair of Duke of Burgundy.
> Taken last week in Cumbria.
> 
> 
> > :Blackalien <= Green eyed monster - lovely pic


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Jonescat said:


> no pic yet but Mint Moth spotted in the garden. I have purloined some of my sister's mint bush to try and entice them out of the oregano (which I love to eat) and into the mint (which I don't).


Mint moth goes on the flower and seed heads, you can still eat the leaves. Keep the mint in a pot, or it'll run everywhere!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Painted Lady today. I don't think I have seen one consciously before. Very lovely, and stuffing itself on a leisure centre hebe bush.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

The mint moth sunbathing









Feasting on thyme









And a summer Speckled Wood


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I saw my first small skipper the other day. Only in passing, 
With the old dog I don't think I'll be doing much spotting this year


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Is he getting too old to go very far then? Maybe you just need to find somewhere to sit and let them all come to you? (I haven't seen a skipper at all yet.)


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I haven't seen many butterfies at all, only Speckled Wood & one Small White, at least I think that's what it is?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> Is he getting too old to go very far then? Maybe you just need to find somewhere to sit and let them all come to you? (I haven't seen a skipper at all yet.)


I always used to put him somewhere in the shade and wander about in the vicinity. He was very good at that, this year he doesn't seem to be able to settle and feels the need to wander, also he's not coping with heat now he's old
I can forgo one year, still see some just not many pictures and no Duke spotting


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Love Butterflies and Moths

Thought yous would appreciate this beauty


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

IMG_2018 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr
Saw a my first couple of Meadow browns of the year


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

rona said:


> he's not coping with heat now he's old


Hope you are all set up for the next few days with him - they are saying it will be pretty hot.


----------

